# weird crackling noise from sub or rear speakers MK4 NEED HELP!



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2010)

so today while i was driving home from work I noticed that there was a crackling noise coming from either my rear speakers or my sub. it only happens when my head unit is on and supply power to the amp and sub. the noise does not change at all if the volume is all the way off or pretty high. it happens if i hit the brakes or press the clutch at all. it also happens if i just tap on the steering wheel with my hand. But again if i have my head unit of nothing happens at all.

what do you guys think that it could be? how can i fix this?

the system is a kenwood ddx418 head unit, kicker ZX amplifier amp and a kicker 10" compVR vsub


----------



## nattyice (Sep 21, 2010)

here is what is happening.






how it sounds with music.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like you have a ground wire touching something that it shouldn't. 

That, or you have a bad amp like I did (if you have one) I didnt see the videos.


----------



## lsf627 (Mar 14, 2009)

*RE:*

You have to determine what speaker is crackling before you replace anything. Start by disconnecting the sub power, to see if it's the sub or rear speakers. If it's the sub, start by checking the RCA connectors on the amp, if they are pulling out, bingo, if the shake around alot, and the crackling continues, you have a cold solder on the input. If it's the rear speaker, and you have an amp on them, try the same RCA trick. If you move wiring at the amps, and nothing, pull the radio, and check the RCA connections there. I suggest taping the RCA connections behind the radio, so they don't ground out, or pull apart. If you don't have an aftermarket amp, and your rear speakers are crackling, then you have to chase down the speaker wire to see if it is grounding out. 

Good luck, and happy hunting!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

lsf627 said:


> You have to determine what speaker is crackling before you replace anything. Start by disconnecting the sub power, to see if it's the sub or rear speakers. If it's the sub, start by checking the RCA connectors on the amp, if they are pulling out, bingo, if the shake around alot, and the crackling continues, you have a cold solder on the input. If it's the rear speaker, and you have an amp on them, try the same RCA trick. If you move wiring at the amps, and nothing, pull the radio, and check the RCA connections there. I suggest taping the RCA connections behind the radio, so they don't ground out, or pull apart. If you don't have an aftermarket amp, and your rear speakers are crackling, then you have to chase down the speaker wire to see if it is grounding out.
> 
> Good luck, and happy hunting!


I'm willing to bet that the harness isn't plugged in all the way. The vibration that you are causing causes the terminals to "touch" moer then they are giving that "pop/crackle" noise.


----------



## odawg753 (Nov 6, 2008)

did u ever figure this out?? i have the same exact problem its all speakers randomly tho not just the back. at first i thought it was my double din so i put stock stereo in and it still did it. it does same thing when volume is low


----------



## odawg753 (Nov 6, 2008)

I soldered my harness and it fixed it!


----------

